# Help cool my juice pls



## Nightwalker (6/12/16)

I'm trying to do a gentle "breeze" feeling to some of my juices. Closest example is moonlight by Orion.
Any ideas?


----------



## Scissorhands (6/12/16)

0.2 - 0.5 % koolada works for me

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Huffapuff (7/12/16)

Ya, a few drops of koolada will do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Michaelsa (7/12/16)

Dependant on how gentle a breeze you want, I would say about 0.1% koolada works for almost all of my mixes, this way it stays in the background, simply playing on your tastebuds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (7/12/16)

If you're from CPT, then throw in 6% Koolada... Breezes down here blow roofs off.

Gentle Breeze: 0.1 - 0.3%
Mild Breeze: 0.31 - 0.5%
Wind: 0.51% +
"I dont need a throat anyways": 1% +

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Nightwalker (7/12/16)

Cespian said:


> If you're from CPT, then throw in 6% Koolada... Breezes down here blow roofs off.
> 
> Gentle Breeze: 0.1 - 0.3%
> Mild Breeze: 0.31 - 0.5%
> ...


This make me laugh more than it should have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (7/12/16)

Not a fan of koolada, Extreme Ice works brilliantly at chilling a juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Not a fan of koolada


Agree
TFA Menthol is all I use ........ 0.2%.
Increments of 0.1% till you happy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skinndeep (7/12/16)

I put my juice in the fridge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/12/16)

Skinndeep said:


> I put my juice in the fridge


LMAO


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

KZOR said:


> Agree
> TFA Menthol is all I use ........ 0.2%.
> Increments of 0.1% till you happy.



For a nice fresh gust start at 5% and go up in increments of 5% till you get the breeze you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR (8/12/16)

Silver said:


> you get the breeze you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/12/16)

Cespian said:


> If you're from CPT, then throw in 6% Koolada... Breezes down here blow roofs off.
> 
> Gentle Breeze: 0.1 - 0.3%
> Mild Breeze: 0.31 - 0.5%
> ...


@Cespian he said breeze not cape doctor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

